# Ping Scottsdale Shea Putter!!!!!



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

So today I went to Dicks Sporting Goods to try out the Nike Method putter.. but my eye caught the sloping ping putter on the wall. I couldn't resist the slick black and awesome handle, so I gave it a try.

And DAMN was it smooth. By far the greatest putter I've ever, well, putted with. The roll is amazing, the feel is amazing, and the look is awesome!

Take a look:


----------



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

Just did a review on it: Bunker Review | All Things Golf: Review: PING Scottsdale TR Shea H putter

I really freaking love this putter. First time I've ever given a perfect rating to anything


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My Odyssey #9 Black looks the same. It's a design like Phil Mickelson uses and is similar to the flanged putter I've always had at least one of in the closet. Certain designs just work.


----------



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

DennisM said:


> My Odyssey #9 Black looks the same. It's a design like Phil Mickelson uses and is similar to the flanged putter I've always had at least one of in the closet. Certain designs just work.


Amen to that. I've been using a blade putter, but the design on this Shea h is amazing.


----------

